

Newly discovered snow roots are 'evolutionary phenomenon' - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/06/11/newly.discovered.snow.roots.are.evolutionary.phenomenon

======
teej
New Scientist has a picture:
[http://www.newscientist.com/data/images/ns/cms/dn17299/dn172...](http://www.newscientist.com/data/images/ns/cms/dn17299/dn17299-1_800.jpg)

Source: [http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17299-unique-roots-
let...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17299-unique-roots-let-plant-
forage-in-the-snow.html)

~~~
davi
Nice links, thanks. From New Scientist article:

"We have some indication from very old literature that an unrelated plant
might have the same adaptation," says Cornelissen. "If that can be confirmed,
then snow roots have evolved at least twice independently."

The age of descriptive natural history is largely gone; we mine the knowledge
of our predecessors.

We are now in an age of descriptive molecular biology.

